

Ask HN: Is the black bar at the top of HN now a G+ joke? - reso

That just occurred to me.
======
ColinWright
Please, people, do a search before asking questions like this. It's been 6 or
10 times already, and just makes you look crass, insensitive, stupid or lazy.
Perhaps all four.

Added in edit: I understand why I'm getting downvotes, although I (obviously)
disagree with them, but think, people, think. I'm trying to add value by
preventing yet more repeats of the same bloody question over and over again.
It's pooluting the "newest" page, and disrespectful.

I'm really disappointed in the mob mentality and unwillingness to show even a
modicum of thought or initiative.

Shame on you. No doubt you'll now pile on because you are offended by my
attitude. Defy the mob! Think for yourself! Pause before downvoting and ask
yourself why you're doing it.

Or give over to the mob mentality. I really no longer care.

------
Khao
Nope. Someone died. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

~~~
pspeter3
That makes a lot more sense. That's a lot more reasonable than copying Google+

------
zoowar
Maybe the black bar should be clickable to the announcement.

